# Killen's BBQ Haters



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thought this was a good response from Ronnie's FB page addressing all the haters.

"We live in a world of hate. If you don't like our BBQ, plain and simple.. Don't come. I'm sure all the weekend warriors can cook better brisket than me, anyone can cook 1 or 2 briskets great, try cooking 50, 80 or 100. And try cooking for the general public. I have great BBQ memories in my head and what I think good BBQ is and try to duplicate it. Everyone has the perfect brisket-BBQ. Sometimes I read some of these comments and they make me want to close my doors. If you don't like me or my BBQ or BBQ page, do us all a favor and get the F off my page. I mean, my Dad comments back to these haters. I wish all I had to do was *****."


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Ronnie's response is exactly what them sum beaches wanted.

:brew2:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

He sounds bothered


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I hate when I get poor quality brisket from a BBQ joint. . .but I don't **** and moan about it, I just don't return!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> He sounds bothered


seriously...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

He is an "Artist". Can't take things too seriously, you will get all eaten up.

Heaven forbid a restaurant critic ever comes in.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Owning a restaurant is the hardest way on earth to earn a living. You cant ever take a day off or coast when you're burnt out. You have to be at the top of your game 24/7 every single day, forever. He speaks what every restaurant owner alive feels every day.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Im not standing in line for sandwich don't care who makes it


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> seriously...


 Dbar when he gets a reddie.

:rotfl:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

The WORST brisket I ever had was still pretty good. But then again, I like brisket. I can't imagine BBQ so bad that I would take the time and post a complaint about it. Some people just want to be heard I guess.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I make a good brisket, but I'm not making one everytime I want a chop sandwich. 

I haven't been to killens yet, but I'll get around to it. I'd rather go to the steak house anyways.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Only one way to rate brisket.
1) Good
2) Better
3) Best

Some people just need a life. Nothing makes them happy.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess I do not understand the problem. If an outfit has a FB page and invites comments, both the good and the bad will come out. However, there are some folks that just delight in bad-mouthing any and all, ignore them.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think their BBQ is pretty good. Not the best I've head, but certainly worth going back again. You can't please everyone and there will always be people who complain no matter how great it is. Gotta just accept that and brush it off.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im not sure that would be my response as a restaurant owner. Ive never been to Killens, maybe Ill try it.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

You mad bro?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tell him to fill out a hurt feelings report


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

He must be BUTTHURT.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Been in the restaurant biz for most of my life. I dont care to put it on social media. Its a lot easier for people to complain, hate, and or lie. If they care enough they can speak to me in person and i will listen. Seems like the killens is big enough to get off of fb. Ive waited in line for an hour before. Thats my only complaint. So why expose yourself to internet toughguys?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

In Ronnie's defense, he has taken the high road for a long long time. There are actually people among us that don't want others to succeed.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Personally, I think that was a dbag way to address his customers. He played right into the hater's hands. I haven't been to his steak house or BBQ joint, but I can guarantee you that there ain't no BBQ on earth that I will stand in line for an hour for.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Drove 30 minutes to get there from west houston. Waited for an hour. Food was good but not for a 1.5 hr effort. My advice to the owner is take care of the customers who support you and ignore the haters.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> In Ronnie's defense, *he has taken the high road for a long long time.* There are actually people among us that don't want others to succeed.


I always thought that is what business owners do...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> I always thought that is what business owners do...


I am sure it gets old, doubt he isn't alienating anyone with his post.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ironic isn't it, people hating on him for beetching about the haters. Drove down there for lunch one day. The line was short and the BBQ was very, very good. Corkscrew and Gatlin's new place downtown are next on my list


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ronnie's first mistake is having a FB page.... Fark FB!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have not heard of any criticism of Killens. There is always people who like to be contrarian and label things that are succesful as overrated. Either that or people who wait in line for over an hour with unrealistic expectations. 

The thing I am most tired of are people jumping to label any sort of criticism as "hate". People are so thin skinned.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

he should realize hes dealing with people who think whataburger makes good hamburgers


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Surely he saw this post because he took it down


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

When you own the business, it is a constant battle. You're responsible for every unforeseen event, every act of God, and every stupid thing done by the gum-chewing apathetic space-fillers that convince you to give them a chance by hiring them. And regardless of what any advertising salesperson tells you, word of mouth is the most powerful tool out there.

When it comes to FB pages, you're damned if you do, and damned if you don't. These days the public pretty much demands that you have an online presence. But a few disgruntled ex-employees, with 3-4 made-up ID's each (for example) can make a real dent in your word of mouth reputation. People go out to look at your FB page, or Tripadvisor, or whatever, and see several negative posts together, and they decide to go somewhere else tonight.

You put your heart and soul, and nearly every waking hour into a business, AND you depend on it to provide for your family. And some jackass who works his 8 hours (6 if he's on Obamacare), goes home and spends his evening trying to break down what you've built, often just because it's the only shred of power they will have in their pathetic little lives.

Sadly there are people who actually delight the suffering of others. The comments "butthurt" and "umadbro" are the lowest common denominator of human existence. It is the cackle of hyenas that wait for darkness to see if they can cut something out of the herd and pick it apart. The fun thing is that sometimes the wounded rhino stomps the living **** out of a hyena. Circle of life, and all that.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

When a business owner puts that key in the door and unlocks, then rings up the tab on that register, he has exposed himself to all of that criticism. Right or wrong, he has exposed himself. I guess I'm old enough that I don't get the FB or other online presence, if I want to know something about a place I'm all about the past experience of acquaintances. 

It's hard to mess up Q but the worst sammich I've ever had was at Pappas BBQ. If I wanted you to slice the big end of cap and put it on a bun I could have asked for that :hairout: Save that mess for chopped beef.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've been a couple of times and I think the brisket and beef ribs are **** good. I guarantee you these "haters" are the dorks I see in there taking pictures of their food with their iphones. 

Ronnie should have ignored them, though.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I never had Killen's BBQ. Line was always too long. I will be sure to stay the F out of there. I wouldn't want to offend anybody.

I still can't figure out Killen's steak house. It is a tin building by the RR track. It has $100 steaks and a waiting list.

Either Killen is doing something exactly right or Pearland is in dire need of good places to eat.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Just moved my motorhomes to Pearland. Looking forward to catching th line just right and having some of their BBQ. With this many comments it is bound to be good and worth a trip. Can you drink an adult beverage while you wait in line?


----------



## CopeKB (Jul 2, 2012)

They bring you complimentary adult brew while you wait.... And the BBQ is the best around.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Everything on that I see is just excuses why his barbecue sucks.......

Just for the record, I have never had it, and there's enough people on here that say it's top notch for me to believe it's anything but at least pretty good, but everything on there is an excuse- mine's not as good as yours because I do 50 at a time? Really? He should have either kept his mouth shut or just said " Sorry you were disappointed, but I understand we've all got our own tastes in barbecue... I just need to keep doing what my thousands of loyal customers expect me to do, just like the guys that make YOUR favorites do with their dozens of customers...


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I worked for 15 years in the restaurant business- front of the house as they call it. 
99 out of 100 chefs are in the kitchen for a reason. Personality is rarely a strong point.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Killen's is quality...My wife puts up with (endures) most other bbq and steak houses I take her to but K's is among the few "red meat" places she enjoys. I was really looking forward to them opening in the Heights a while back till their deal fell through.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Everything Ronnie has done has been first class that I have seen. If this meltdown is true, then perhaps he needs his PR relations manager needs to put a leash on him. I can't wait for another one of his crab cakes!  I like Killen's! Can't wait for his Burger Shack! :walkingsm


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Ill bet he cooks consistently kick butt brisket. I find brisket to be the hardest to get right most of the time and I've been cooking brisket for 30+ years. I don't believe in wrapping in foil to get it tender and I'm good about 25% of the time, it's either tough or dry and burnt but when it's right it's awesome! When a chef has a line out the door to taste his cooking, kudos to him.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bowmansdad said:


> Ill bet he cooks consistently kick butt brisket. I don't believe in wrapping in foil to get it tender and I'm good about 25% of the time /QUOTE]
> 
> Ronnie's will be wrapped in butcher paper. :texasflag


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> When you own the business, it is a constant battle. You're responsible for every unforeseen event, every act of God, and every stupid thing done by the gum-chewing apathetic space-fillers that convince you to give them a chance by hiring them. And regardless of what any advertising salesperson tells you, word of mouth is the most powerful tool out there.
> 
> When it comes to FB pages, you're damned if you do, and damned if you don't. These days the public pretty much demands that you have an online presence. But a few disgruntled ex-employees, with 3-4 made-up ID's each (for example) can make a real dent in your word of mouth reputation. People go out to look at your FB page, or Tripadvisor, or whatever, and see several negative posts together, and they decide to go somewhere else tonight.
> 
> ...


I was with you there until the last paragraph when you classified my lighthearted reference to Richard Sherman as the lowest common denominator of human existence- the cackle of hyenas waiting in the darkness. 
Killens has paid my company many thousands over the years. I wish them continued success. Sometimes a lighthearted post is just a light hearted post, bro.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> bowmansdad said:
> 
> 
> > Ill bet he cooks consistently kick butt brisket. I don't believe in wrapping in foil to get it tender and I'm good about 25% of the time /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not bashful about walking back to the pit and asking questions.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bowmansdad said:


> I'm not bashful about walking back to the pit and asking questions.


 Ronnie will give you a tour...No big secret...Good Meat makes good BBQ...His brisket doesn't come off the shelf @ HEB.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bily Lovec said:


> he should realize hes dealing with people who think whataburger makes good hamburgers


Ain't that the truth! :rotfl:


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think he needs to quit crying and take the propane off of his BBQ pits. In my opinion that's not how you smoke BBQ. But then again what do I know. When you expose yourself on FB you have to know that some people are going to hate so be ready to ignore it if you don't like it. Not everyone is going to think his food is great. I'm sure he wants it to be great everyday but that is just not realistic. His BBQ is ok but nothing special to me. Some people love it and some hate it, that's just the way it is. You will never please 100 percent of the public population. I can't believe he hasn't figured that out yet. I think his post was ridiculous. Why get on social media and cry about people hating on your food when you could simply ignore it and not look like an idiot. I guess someone got under his skin pretty good that day. The best advice is to keep doing what he does until the hour long lines subside and don't get back on social media again. He should be laughing all the way to the bank. Just think there are idiots standing in line for hours in the heat or cold just to taste some of his BBQ and he's crying about a few haters. I really don't get it. :headknock


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Ronnie's will be wrapped in butcher paper. :texasflag


I have heard the same, un-waxed of course. Something about letting it breath just a bit rather than holding too much steam I think.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I know how he feels, but wouldn't express my displeasure that way.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.houstoniamag.com/eat-and...ecue-isnt-as-good-as-ronnie-killens-june-2015


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Back from July last year


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds like he needs to put on his big boy britches and suck it up. 

Everyone gets criticized about what they do in some shape form or fashion. Even more so, if you provide a service and/or product to the public. If you don't want the feedback then don't provide an avenue that allows for it. 

If you're going to provide an avenue for feedback, especially a very public one at that, don't start whining and crying about what people respond with. 

I'm guessing he played in a little league that didn't keep score and everyone got a ribbon.....LOL

A lot more options out there for BBQ and steaks than to fund a crybaby.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

wfishtx said:


> Sounds like he needs to put on his big boy britches and suck it up.
> 
> Everyone gets criticized about what they do in some shape form or fashion. Even more so, if you provide a service and/or product to the public. If you don't want the feedback then don't provide an avenue that allows for it.
> 
> ...


Not having a Facebook is easy, but what about all of the online review sites that you can't turn off?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I wish Ronnie would take some joy in seeing people lined up out the door to have his very very good BBQ, and pay less attention to the segment of our society, who probably don't even eat there. There are people that cannot stand to see success . And they think they are somebody because the have a computer, and can post junk.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I think he needs to quit crying and take the propane off of his BBQ pits. In my opinion that's not how you smoke BBQ. But then again what do I know. When you expose yourself on FB you have to know that some people are going to hate so be ready to ignore it if you don't like it. Not everyone is going to think his food is great. I'm sure he wants it to be great everyday but that is just not realistic. His BBQ is ok but nothing special to me. Some people love it and some hate it, that's just the way it is. You will never please 100 percent of the public population. I can't believe he hasn't figured that out yet. I think his post was ridiculous. Why get on social media and cry about people hating on your food when you could simply ignore it and not look like an idiot. I guess someone got under his skin pretty good that day. The best advice is to keep doing what he does until the hour long lines subside and don't get back on social media again. He should be laughing all the way to the bank. Just think there are idiots standing in line for hours in the heat or cold just to taste some of his BBQ and he's crying about a few haters. I really don't get it. :headknock


 He uses no wood?
If so, I've tasted that type of BBQ, not for me.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Killen's BBQ is definitely above average. Also, the beef rib is outstanding.

With that said, I wouldn't wait in an hour long line for it. 

As for it being overhyped. I'd agree that it is, just like the steakhouse. 

The Houston Comical has been infatuated with Killen's for a long time and they are always singing praises about both the restaurants. On top of that, there are a lot of people that put them up on a pedastal. Both places are great, but they are hyped up a bit much.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Lines and long waits to support a cry baby owner! 

No thanks. Rather buy a 10 plate off the little league team!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Killens BBQ is good. Didn't live up to all the hype but it was good and I will go back if in the area. Haven't been to the steakhouse but have heard it's pricey, but worth it. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Check out this kid in Austin that will get up early and go wait in line for you at Franklins BBQ for a fee. ha!

http://www.bbqfastpass.com/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Check out this kid in Austin that will get up early and go wait in line for you at Franklins BBQ for a fee. ha!
> 
> http://www.bbqfastpass.com/


lol, that is awesome. Congrats to the young entrepreneur.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Guy puts his heart and soul into something and creates a superior product, only to be bashed by the nay sayers. Welcome to social media. Even on this site there are several posters that are 90% negative. Must sux to be that miserable. Killen should keep on doing what he is doing and stay off social media. Let the losers be losers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> Check out this kid in Austin that will get up early and go wait in line for you at Franklins BBQ for a fee. ha!
> 
> http://www.bbqfastpass.com/


Reminds me of when I used to pay people to wait in line for concert tickets at the Stop N Go over by Sharpstown Mall, circa 1984.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

those of you that are saying "all brisket is good, but some is better" or "I've never had bad brisket"

ya'll need to go judge a BBQ cookoff. you'll eat something that will make you change your mind.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> those of you that are saying "all brisket is good, but some is better" or "I've never had bad brisket"
> 
> ya'll need to go judge a BBQ cookoff. you'll eat something that will make you change your mind.


Man, you got that right!! How people manage to screw one up so bad is beyond me, maybe 10 too many Bud Lights?


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Guy puts his heart and soul into something and creates a superior product, only to be bashed by the nay sayers. Welcome to social media. Even on this site there are several posters that are 90% negative. Must sux to be that miserable. Killen should keep on doing what he is doing and stay off social media. Let the losers be losers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^This^^^^


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Posted: Monday, July 6, 2015 11:24 am | _ Updated: 1:14 pm, Mon Jul 6, 2015. _ 
By Stacey Glaesmann 
Chef Ronnie Killen, Pearlandâ€™s undisputed king of BBQ and steaks, announced via Facebook Friday (July 3) that he is indeed moving Killenâ€™s Steakhouse and converting the building, located at 2804 S. Main St., into Killenâ€™s Burger.
Steak lovers, have no fear! Killenâ€™s Steakhouse will open at its new location at 6425 Broadway St. in about two-and-a-half months, according to Killen. The location is on two-and-a-half acres and has 200 parking spaces. The building was most recently used as Malibu Steak and Seafood.

â€œThe new steakhouse location will have bar, a banquet area and, of course, a lot more parking. We close on the property in 28 days and will make renovations. The burger place should take anywhere from three to six months to remodel,â€ Killen said.
Killenâ€™s Burgers is going for a sleek 1950â€™s feel, according to Killen. â€œAnd of course, we will have inside seating,â€ he added with a nod to Pearlandâ€™s heat and humidity.

Expect more than just burgers on the menu, including lighter fare and homemade milkshakes. Would Killen do it any other way?
To keep up with Killenâ€™s Burger, visit their Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Killens-Burger

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/pear...ml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I still haven't tried his BBQ. I went Friday and there was still 40+ people in line outside the building at 2:45 PM. F that!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I sooo wanted there to be a good local BBQ place after Hickory & Oak closed, but alas, lets just say if Killen's was in central Texas, it would have gone out of business by now.


----------

